# Z31 twin turbo



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi. can twin turbos be fitted to a Z31..if not will the turbo work if i run two exausts one for each head....thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No they can't. Single turbo is better leave it at that.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> No they can't. Single turbo is better leave it at that.


actually awhile ago, morgan on Z31.com had an idea on how to make it work. Something about using 2 maf's and stock ECU with 420cc injectors. It was just a thought, but i think it used 2 stock t3 turbos....if you want 2 turbos, swap in a vg30dett....


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*two exausts*



Domdogg123 said:


> actually awhile ago, morgan on Z31.com had an idea on how to make it work. Something about using 2 maf's and stock ECU with 420cc injectors. It was just a thought, but i think it used 2 stock t3 turbos....if you want 2 turbos, swap in a vg30dett....


Iff i run one turbowill it work on just one exaust bank ..as i have to split the two heads for twin exausts to make the engine fit in the car
Mick


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*time*

Im sorry guys but im 8 1/2 hours behind you ... apreciate all the help i can get as there is no support like this in england

Mick


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

micky big thumbs said:


> Iff i run one turbowill it work on just one exaust bank ..as i have to split the two heads for twin exausts to make the engine fit in the car
> Mick


No. You need both running through the turbo.

And if you have to do this to get the engine in the car things aren't looking good. You need to get the exhaust manifolds to work or get some custom made.


----------



## datsun_200sx (Apr 14, 2004)

I would think that it's almost useless to go to two turbos instead of just one. Other than the fact that if you twin turbo it, then you'll probably end up going to smaller turbos, which should give you less turbo lag so you get horsepower sooner. And I guess if you put another turbo of the same size, then you can get more power, but in the higher RPM range. You'll have massive turbo lag. I guess it depends on what you really want, but if you really look at it here, that's twice as much weight when you factor in the turbo and all the plumming required. I would say, if you want to make more power right away, you can take a look at intercooling a stock single turbo V6. VG30ET. They didn't come from the factory with intercooler. I'm not sure about the last ones, 1987 and 1988 LE's, but you can try that out.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

datsun_200sx said:


> I would think that it's almost useless to go to two turbos instead of just one. Other than the fact that if you twin turbo it, then you'll probably end up going to smaller turbos, which should give you less turbo lag so you get horsepower sooner. And I guess if you put another turbo of the same size, then you can get more power, but in the higher RPM range. You'll have massive turbo lag. I guess it depends on what you really want, but if you really look at it here, that's twice as much weight when you factor in the turbo and all the plumming required. I would say, if you want to make more power right away, you can take a look at intercooling a stock single turbo V6. VG30ET. They didn't come from the factory with intercooler. I'm not sure about the last ones, 1987 and 1988 LE's, but you can try that out.


no z31 came from the factory with an intercooler. it is pretty much worthless to twin turbo a z31 when you can just upgrade the stock one. A bigger turbo, a nice intercooler, and upgraded fuel will yeild much Horsepower on a Z.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I guess you guys missed the part about him putting the VG30 into a Lotus 7, huh?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76422

Anyway, Yes, it's possible. But if there is any possible way to keep it a single turbo system, you'd be much better off.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I guess you guys missed the part about him putting the VG30 into a Lotus 7, huh?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76422
> 
> Anyway, Yes, it's possible. But if there is any possible way to keep it a single turbo system, you'd be much better off.


I knew it was going in a lotus7. But the amount of work to set-up the TT set-up almost makes it prohibitive. I remember a few years back I saw something on a Japanese website a set of exhaust manifolds for bolting up a TT system. But even with that it would still take alot more work. What about redoing the firewall where is it that the fitment problem is occuring? If you could make the current exhaust manifolds work that would be easiest. Or you could maybe find a shop that could maybe custom fab some up for you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I would think the VG30 would be kinda heavy in the 7. Rather similar to putting a V8 in a Z31: front heavy.


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*Custom fab*

The Custom Fabrication is now ongoining im going to stick with one turbo and the intercooler...... just move the turbo forward and kick all the pipes down one side.. it just moves the centre of gravity forward 5" ill have to re-do the front suspension ..The new ecu and bolt ons will give me more power in the straights to compensate for the bends ..ive fitted Launch control and onboard mapping .... i will use the car on street and track..Thanks for your help guys
Mick


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Why not swap in a SR20det or even the VET it should be alot less work and will give good power to weight ratio yes the v-6 will have more power potential but damn how many ponies you need in a lotus.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

micky big thumbs said:


> The Custom Fabrication is now ongoining im going to stick with one turbo and the intercooler...... just move the turbo forward and kick all the pipes down one side.. it just moves the centre of gravity forward 5" ill have to re-do the front suspension ..The new ecu and bolt ons will give me more power in the straights to compensate for the bends ..ive fitted Launch control and onboard mapping .... i will use the car on street and track..Thanks for your help guys
> Mick


 What engine is normally used in the 7s, I have no idea. Isn't it a 4 cylinder usually?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Why not swap in a SR20det or even the VET it should be alot less work and will give good power to weight ratio yes the v-6 will have more power potential but damn how many ponies you need in a lotus.


 I honestly think the VGs torque in a car that size would take away from all the Lotus is, a great handling car. Too much torque, you'll swap ends more than a 911 on ice......


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*Weight*

[email protected] thanks mate but the engine i started with is a 2Ltr Pinto which is heavyer than the Z31 ..... i am trying to mate the Z31 with the English type Ford gearbox 5 speed Half the size and weight of the Borg Warner Nissan 

Thanks all Mick


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

micky big thumbs said:


> [email protected] thanks mate but the engine i started with is a 2Ltr Pinto which is heavyer than the Z31 ..... i am trying to mate the Z31 with the English type Ford gearbox 5 speed Half the size and weight of the Borg Warner Nissan
> 
> Thanks all Mick


 Well good luck to you. Pics when it's done, if you can. I think all of us would like to see this project. :cheers:


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*handling*

the lotus has a 2Ltre Pinto which weights more than the Z31 and its not as tunable and i am being whooped by V8 Rovers the Z31 will blow anythink away even the cosworths...the handling takes some getting used to but its worth it and in the wet the lotus does swap ends more than a 911 which a Lotus 7 will outperform even in the dry

Mick


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*pics*

The pics are on the way ...and thanks to all
Mick


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

micky big thumbs said:


> the lotus has a 2Ltre Pinto which weights more than the Z31 and its not as tunable and i am being whooped by V8 Rovers the Z31 will blow anythink away even the cosworths...the handling takes some getting used to but its worth it and in the wet the lotus does swap ends more than a 911 which a Lotus 7 will outperform even in the dry
> 
> Mick


 Yeah the 7 is one of the most badass track cars in the entire world. Aren't too many to stand up to it that aren't a full race setup. A bit expensive for my pocket right now, maybe someday.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

My dear lord. I just looked up some specs on the Lotus 7.

Is that figure correct? 1310 lbs was the heaviest that car came?

At this point, simply for ease of installation, I would find a Silvia/180SX/200SX (whatever they were called over there) and drop in their 4 cylinder motor. I believe the euro versions were the SR20DET motors which had more than enough aftermarket support in Japan and now because of the number of swaps in the US, there is a lot of that over here too. I can't imagine there is more support for the VG30ET over there.

The nice thing about the SR20 and the KA24 is they are very strong engines and are very simple to mod. A local guy has a 540ish rwhp KA24DET in his 240SX. He still has AC and the car is very streetable. Plus, they are a little lighter than a VG30 (not much, but in a car that size, 50 lbs is considerable). I also imagine it would be easier to fit a straight 4 in the Lotus's narrow engine bay.

I'd still like to see pictures myself no matter what you do.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A CA18DET or an SR20DET would be a very good engine for the job like AZ-Zbum mentioned. Plus I don't think you would have any fitment issues. But if your already this far ahead with the swap I would just stick with it.


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*Nissan / 7*

is the lotus 7 street legal in the states


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

micky big thumbs said:


> is the lotus 7 street legal in the states


 As a kit car, I think so.


----------



## micky big thumbs (Nov 15, 2004)

*cost*

A worn out 3000ZX cost more than my 7 as a complete Kit....................... a second hand 7 from £1000 to £12000 depending on spec.. mine with the Z31 ..possibly.£6500... 300ZX approx £3750 @ $1.86 to £1 
This is where i got mine www.robinhoodengineering.co.uk chek it out
Mick.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

micky big thumbs said:


> Hi. can twin turbos be fitted to a Z31..if not will the turbo work if i run two exausts one for each head....thanks


A single turbo is more efficent for many technical reasons. Keep it single.


----------

